# ebay O_O



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so i got a 21gal tank for $12.99 and iam getting this half moon someone alredy bid on him so lets see how much money i can find! i just dont know if they ship to canada he is on ebay


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow that is a beautiful Betta. You should email the person selling him on ebay and ask if they ship to Canada before you start to bid on him. You sure got a great deal on the 21 gallon for 12.99 that is incredible .


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Popcorndeer, maybe you could divide, heat, and filter the 21g for the boys that you already have? That would make them much more happy then they are in their 0.5 gallon tanks...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Matt - that's a great idea!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You don't need any more betta's. You can barely take care of the ones you have


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i think iam takeing care of my fish one is in a 10gal with a apple snail and a filter, heater and a light and the 20gal has a filter and a heater too


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

I have that guy on my watch list, he is pretty pretty.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i know! i relly hope i can find 30 more dollars


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> i think iam takeing care of my fish one is in a 10gal with a apple snail and a filter, heater and a light and the 20gal has a filter and a heater too


Don't you have more than one though? I was thinking you had a herd of males in .5 g, and some girls in the 20 g. Do you only have one male in a 10 g, and a sorority in the 20 g?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - how many male fish do you have now?

I think you have about 6 or 7 males? Why don't you divide the 21 gallon into sections, and put one male in each section? 

Also, how many females do you have in the 20 gal tank?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

right now iam getting a 5gal tank from petco in the mail for popcorn

and i have:

alligator
princess
pretty
ice cream
cupcake
blueberry

in the the 20gal

and the boys needing biger tanks are:

mr. cupcake


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> right now iam getting a 5gal tank from petco in the mail for popcorn
> 
> and i have:
> 
> ...


Why would you get a new betta and put it into a larger tank, if Mr. Cupcake needs a bigger tank and you are still waiting on the tank from PetCo for Popcorn. Why not split the new 21 g tank into two? Then you would have 10 g for Mr. Cupcake and 10 g for Popcorn. You would have two happy boys, and it would make life easier on you because you can do two water changes at once AND it'll cut down on water changes.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

there i put mr. bunny in his new tank i just found and popcorns tank is alredy comeing in the mail


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> there i put mr. bunny in his new tank i just found and popcorns tank is alredy comeing in the mail


Is Mr. Bunny and Mr. Cupcake the same fish?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Based on what you said in this thread and others, you have these bettas (did you rename them?):

Male:
Popcorn
Turkey
Kitty
Grumpy
Mr. Cupcake
Mr. Bunny
Deer

Female:
Alligator
Princess
Pretty
Ice Cream
Cupcake
Blueberry
Candice (is she a betta?)

What about Deer, Grumpy, Turkey, and Kitty, Popcorn? Don't you think they would like bigger tanks too? Do you really _need_ another betta right now?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

kitty and candice died


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i dont have a betta named mr. bunny....


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ohh my 4 year old sister calls him mr. bunny because she says he is not a fish he is a bunny and now avery one calls him bunny


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

This thread is very confusing.


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree with Shiverdam. . . I'd make sure all my boys/gals had proper well established homes before I EVER thought about getting a new one. I've got three. Two in a divided 10g and one in a QT bowl waiting for his finrot to heal up and see if there are any unexpected issues. But once he's done with that he'll be moving in to a 20g divided tank.  always be sure you have proper space before adding another. I won't put my boys in anything less that 5g.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> there i put _*mr. bunny*_ in his new tank i just found and popcorns tank is alredy comeing in the mail


I'm unsubscribing to this. I'm so confused by you, and I just see myself getting frustrated and in trouble by the mods. 

Good luck.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

That sure does sound like a lot of bettas already. While we all know it's hard to resist temptation when we see another pretty betta, I think it's very important to make sure you have the proper equipment before buying another one. If the care of some of your current bettas are in question then maybe you should reconsider getting another fish. Spend the money and your time and effort into taking care of what you have, bonding with your current fish, upgrading equipment or maybe buying new decor for their tanks. I think everyone needs to be responsible with your pets no matter what age or financial situation you are in.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey popcorn, can you give me a list of all your fish you have now and what tank they are in. Please tell me if they are heated or not. I don't care if they are warm. I would like to know if they have a heater that keeps the tank at around 80*F
Sounds like improvement from before though.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Hey popcorn, can you give me a list of all your fish you have now and what tank they are in. Please tell me if they are heated or not. I don't care if they are warm. I would like to know if they have a heater that keeps the tank at around 80*F
> Sounds like improvement from before though.


Oh dear. You mean it was worse?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Popcorn was keeping her original male betta in an unheated 0.5 gallon tank... Many members urged her to get a more adequate setup and she responded to their suggestions by getting more male bettas and more 0.5 gallon tanks. And a bunch of females. No heater for any of them. Fortunately, she has been making improvements (we hope).


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes it was worse D:


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Oh dear, I took a gander at your previous threads.
Please _do not_ buy this fish. Do not let your Nana buy it for you. Instead let it go to a _responsible_ owner that will house and care for it properly.


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

ok so i called popcorndeer she is going to bed now so i will be posting 

popcorn-soon a 5gal (he has a heater)
deer-3gal (he has a heater)
prince-1gal (tank is 82 but has no heater)
mr.cupcake-2gal (tank is 80 but no heater)
turkey-10gal (heater and filter)
alligator-20gal (filter and heater)
princess-20gal (filter and heater)
pretty-20gal (filter and heater)
icecrem-20gal (filter and heater)
blueberry-20gal (filter and heater)
cupcake-20gal (filter and heater)

i have ben in popcorndeers house and i have seen her fish and gave her cat a bath (that cat does not like cold water!) she also has 3 swordtails 1 male and 2 females (with babys) and 1 little frog and 3 apple snails


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That sounds great actually! So much better than before!


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

what do you mean before?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I mean when all her tanks were unheated .5 gals with out proper water changes.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

kathryn082 said:


> what do you mean before?


Well allegedly she was keeping all her males in .5 gals with no heat and no way to measure water temperature.


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

umm...when did that happen?


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

kathryn082 said:


> umm...when did that happen?


Oh my goodness, no. Just look at her previous threads and you'll find out all about it.


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

ok....


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

all her bettas are fine


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are some of the threads they're talking about:
bad popcorn!
new and relly relly rellly sick betta
my new bettas!!
I think there were other threads too, but that was some of them.

So now, it sounds like she has 5 males in separate tanks, and 6 females in a sorority (along with swordtails, baby swordtails, snails and a frog).

Which bettas died? Gator, Kitty and Candice?

And who is Mr. Bunny? You mentioned him, but I don't see him on your list.

Also, Kathyrn said that Prince's water temp is 82 and Mr. Cupcakes's water temp is 80, but they don't have heaters. How do you know their tanks are this temperature? How warm is your house? (Because I know you live in Canada, so it's not a tropical location!)

All in all though, I have to say that it looks like you've improved the living conditions of your fish. So all of them are out of the 0.5 gallon tanks now?


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

As someone who did not see any of this "popcorndeer" drama until now, from browsing the threads and posts it reeks of a blatant troll to me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He sells to the US-only. States it in his auction. A seller has to have an international license to ship out of country. It hurts me to think of paying $30+ for shipping. 

Also, check the feedback on this seller before buying. Just saying.


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> ohh my 4 year old sister calls him mr. bunny because she says he is not a fish he is a bunny and now avery one calls him bunny


 
see thats why she said mr.bunny


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Also, Kathyrn said that Prince's water temp is 82 and Mr. Cupcakes's water temp is 80, but they don't have heaters. How do you know their tanks are this temperature? How warm is your house? (Because I know you live in Canada, so it's not a tropical location!)
> 
> All in all though, I have to say that it looks like you've improved the living conditions of your fish. So all of them are out of the 0.5 gallon tanks now?


they have things in there tanks to tell you how warm it is


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Grumpy and Turkey are still unaccounted for. Unless you're going to tell us that they have multiple names as well or died too.

No offense, Kathryn, but you sound a lot like Popcorn...


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

why would i be popcorndeer?

and yes i forgot grumpy and turkey sorry there not my fish

grumpy-1gal (tank is 81)
and i said trukey i call him monkey sometimes so i might have posted that


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I never said that you were. Just that you _sound_ a lot like her. Same evasion of questions. Confusing answers. Similar writing/posting styles. Also, you know very specific details (ie. exact tank temperatures) off the top of your head, which most people would not remember, especially not of other people's fish.

For the record, you are the one jumping to conclusions and assuming that I am accusing you of being Popcorn. Why is that?


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

i go to her house like every day and call her 

and you cant use the same email 2 times and my name is kathryn popcorndeers name starts with a H


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

anyway kitty,gator and candice did die


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

what are you doing?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> I never said that you were. Just that you _sound_ a lot like her. Same evasion of questions. Confusing answers. Similar writing/posting styles. Also, you know very specific details (ie. exact tank temperatures) off the top of your head, which most people would not remember, especially not of other people's fish.
> 
> For the record, you are the one jumping to conclusions and assuming that I am accusing you of being Popcorn. Why is that?


 
yes she posts a lot like me


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

There's such a thing as making another email... I've been on many sites and moderated for a few of them. I know all the tricks in the book.

But I am going to not pursue this. I am going to back off. Tell Popcorn that I sincerely hope she does not get any more bettas. When a person brings an animal into their lives, they assume responsibility for it. They become its God and its nature and its world. Fish are not playthings. They are living beings who can feel pain and fear and discomfort. 

However, too often, they are treated like toys by people. See a fish in the store? It is shiny and new and pretty. The old fish is forgotten and at that moment, the person must possess the new fish. After a while, they get bored. See another fish. It's different, interesting, better than the old. Cycle repeats. Soon, they are over their head and cannot provide the proper care for any of them. They do not mean to be intentionally cruel. But it is still cruel to the fish.

With all that being said, I cannot stop her from getting any more bettas. That is her choice and the choice of her parents and that of the rest of her family.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

kathryn has 10 bettas


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> kathryn has 10 bettas


What does that matter? There are people on here with more and less than 10. The point being, you have fish that are still in conditions that need improvement. Fish still need heaters and others need bigger homes. Your arguments are illogical. Instead of buying a 21 g tank, why did you not use that money to get heaters? Kathryn says your tanks are heated without heaters. How do you keep them regulated? Fluctuations in heat can cause illness and death. Instead of thinking of getting a new fish for your 21 g, why not upgrade the ones you have to larger homes. 

How many bettas have you had die? It seems like quite a few have died, which is concerning to me.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Please start to act in the best interest of the fish and _not_ yourselves. By purchasing these live animals, you are entering yourself in a possible 3 year commitment. If you want to take that on, do it right.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Kathryn,

You wrote:


kathryn082 said:


> they have things in there tanks to tell you how warm it is


So all of the tanks have thermometers? This is good.

Do you know how warm the house is? You said that Prince's water temp is 82 and Mr. Cupcakes's water temp is 80, but they don't have heaters. Do you know why the tanks would be that warm?

Also I still don't know exactly who Mr Bunny is. Which fish is he?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm just going to remind everyone that it is ok to be *polite* and *civil* but make sure not to get carried away... This is not the place to accuse them of things unrelated to betta care.

I agree that unless your house is very warm their bowls will not be 82 degrees. IMO you should focus on your existing fishes care before you get a new one.


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

For me personally, even in the late fall, early spring and winter, my place would have to be uncomfortably warm for the water temp to be steady at 80 degrees. 

Without a heater in the tank, even if it is 80 when you check, there can be various fluctuations throughout the day (and especially at night) which can stress the fish, weaken their immune systems and even kill them eventually.

EDIT

Also, as another poster said, anytime you buy a pet you are essentially playing God. How they live, where they live and the overall quality of life of the animal is in your hands. There is no excuse for buying or adopting a pet and not providing the absolute best home possible.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Kathryn: "They have things in there tanks that tell you how warm it is"


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

EmptyYourMindBeFormless said:


> Like I said, I am pretty sure this is just a bored troll but for the sake of the fish, I hope it's just a case of a stubborn owner.


We have already established in the past that we are pretty sure Popcorndeer is just a very young girl (not quite sure her age, but I think she says she's 13, not sure if she is or isn't though).


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

It is correct the popcorndeer is one of our younger members . I would like to remind everyone of the rules and to please read the the following link. 

Important issues part 2.

There is no judgments to be made about our members nor any name calling and comments that are far from being nice. This thread may have to be closed as it is getting way off topic. If you ever have concerns about any member please contact one of the moderators. Thank you.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

"All for one, one for all" d'Artagnan - The Three Musketeers.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

you use warm water 

and i dont think she knows how warm my house is


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Popcorn, when you pour warm water in it cools down fairly quickly. That's why you should get all of your fish a heater.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

my room is 24 and the table with most of the tanks on it is by my heater


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's still to cold... 24 is 75 degrees Fahrenheit and the water temperature will be cooler then that.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

then how come the thermometers say the tanks are 80 ?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you using the thermometers that stick on the outside of the tank or the ones inside the tank? Do the thermometers say that right after a water change?


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> then how come the thermometers say the tanks are 80 ?


Do the tanks have lights over them at all? That will also raise the water temperature in a small tank, sometimes by several degrees if left on for long periods of time.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no i have ones that are on the side like this one


and its 4 days after i cleand the tanks and there is no light on the tanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Also, I have found if you get the cheap glass thermometers they can sometimes not work, or be terribly inaccurate. 

I have had them get stuck on 25 degrees no matter how hot or cold the water I exposed them to was. 

Like Mattsbettas has said, 24 degrees is way too cold as a water temperature, and if it is room temperature your tanks are going to be even lower.

Heaters are very important when keeping tropical fish. They not only keep the water at the right temperature but also at a consistent temperature.

Things like velvet, are very quick to take advantage of fluctuating temperatures and stressed fish.

Well that looks like the thermometers I had that never worked. I threw all mine out and got a better brand.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, being close to the heater is a possible explanation if the thermometers are accurate. I know in my bedroom, the tanks closest to the heater are warmer than the others. And if I leave the tank lights on, then the temperature fluctuates quite a bit, so I'm very careful with that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Being close to the heaters will cause temperature fluctuations though...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, Popcorndeer said on a previous thread that she's 13.

To those just entering this conversation - Many forum members have put a lot of time and effort into trying to explain to her why she needs tanks that are more than 0.5 gallons, why she needs heaters, etc. On multiple threads, people even helped her write "shopping lists" specifiying exact models of items that were inexpensive and would work for her setup. This included specific tanks (3 gal+), heaters, thermometers, etc. 

Here are some of the threads that show these previous discussions:
bad popcorn!
new and relly relly rellly sick betta
my new bettas!!
She now has about 7 males in separate tanks, and 6 females in a sorority (along with swordtails, baby swordtails, snails and a frog).

(Three male bettas died: Gator, Kitty and Candice.)

For those of you trying to keep track, I believe she has:
Popcorn- ? (unknown tank size. Was previously in 0.5 gal)
Grumpy - 1 gal 
Prince - 1 gal
Mr Cupcake - 2 gal
Deer - 3 gal
Turkey - 10 gal
Mr Bunny - (this may be a duplicate name, but I'm not sure)
??? - ??? (I think I'm missing one?)

And in the 20 gal tank, are these females: 
Alligator
Princess
Pretty
Ice Cream
Blueberry
Cupcake


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

candice is a girl!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i alredy told you about mr.bunny so lets just says hes not real because he is not


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> i alredy told you about mr.bunny so lets just says hes not real because he is not


So then who did you put into the tank when you said you put Mr. Bunny in the tank? Was it just "Bunny" who you put into a new tank? Or is that another name for one of your other fish?

Also, remember, you can edit your posts instead of writing a sentence per post. Write it all on one post. I know people have already mentioned to you that you should do that.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

mr.bunny is mr.cupcake


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

And going back on topic.... 

He is a beautiful fish, indeed. However, the seller cannot ship to Canada and says so in his auction. For anyone thinking about bidding, you might want to check seller's feedback. Apparently Bettas are quite a bit smaller than photos indicate.

And on another note: Popcorndeer is a 13-year-old _*child*_. Don't you think it's time for the *adults* to quit rehashing and rehashing and rehashing her "sins"? Eight pages? You gotta be kidding me!

Of course, it's JMO.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think at 13 years old you should have at least some semblance of personal responsibility and self-control. It is Popcorndeer's responsibility to provide the best possible living conditions she can for the fish already under her care. It looks like two of the fish she own have no heaters so she should rectify that issue before purchasing any more bettas. 

At 13 you are not really a child anymore. Also, this is how young people learn. By listening to adults and their experiences.

Also is Popcorndeer really 13? I thought she was younger based on her writing style.


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

i know

we type and spell pretty bad dont we?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Alright this is not staying on topic and will be closed. Popcorndeer and Kathryn this is not chat room its forum. If you would like to chat you can go to the chat room on TKF .


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

All of popcorndeer's threads end this way. Sigh. I wish we could focus on the real issues here.


----------

